# Anti-Sat Radio Bill Pushed by NAB - Again



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

From SkyReport today:


> *Sat Radio Bill Back in Circulation*
> 
> It's back.
> 
> ...


www.SkyReport.com - used with permission


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

This anti-competitive legislation is pure crap and those two congressmen should know that. 
Shame on them for putting the interests of the NAB before that of their own constituents, the
voters who put them into office. If the proposed bill succeeds, the NAB will next set its' sights
on local services delivered by DBS television providers.

It always amazes me how easily our elected repre$entive$ will sell out their constituents to
big-money corporate interests.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> those two congressmen should know that.


They do, but, as is typical for lawyers, er, politicians, er, congressmen, money talks louder than anyone else.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

If local news and weather is so important, how come all the programming is nationally syndicated with BARELY a SHRED of local programming? Oh - I forgot - the "local programming" is the local car and restaurant ads - and all the "male enhancement" ads..


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

A better approach would be to REQUIRE any service offering locally originated service to follow the same emergency broadcasting rules as the "locally originated" radio services on AM and FM.

Local stations are REQUIRED to participate in EAS and are under heavy pressure to interrupt programming 24/7 for emergency weather information. If satellite goes local they should be brought under the same expectations.


----------



## DonCorleone (Jan 29, 2006)

What a load


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

What is the difference between SAT-TV and SAT-RADIO in this case?

The same argument applies... 

They are just using this angle because their "backers" are seeing decreasing revenue in their advertising. It has ZERO to do with local emergency issues.

In fact... I bet the SAT RADIO users could do an even better solution, with some updated hardware... they could have localized emergency broadcasts, with information being on a specific channel... and even the box turn bright blue or something to catch their attention...

It is all about $$$$ and zero to do with public saftey.


----------



## lacruz (Feb 24, 2005)

This bill does not make any sense. From my perspective, Satellite Radio in one's car is an ADD-ON, not a REPLACEMENT, to local radio. One click of a button on my Sat. Radio receiver and I am listening to AM/FM. So I still have AM/FM radio in my car, the same as if I hook my i-Pod or a CD Player up to my existing car radio and listen to content off of that.


----------



## zmark (Apr 18, 2005)

More importantly, how does satellite radio in any way infringe on the rights of broadcasters. With TV, there is the idea that networks gave locals exclusive contracts. With radio however, there is no such excusivity. What contracts or rights are satellite broadcasters infringing on?


----------



## La Push Commercial Codman (Jan 5, 2007)

Chip Pickering and Gene Green should be shame on them, on satellite radio. We have to write to our leaders again and make them realize, were ones who waived our right for satellite radio. Chip Pickering support strict legislation on DVR video on demand. I think Chip Pickering and Gene Green should be fired from there job. Congress dismissed HR 998 bill last Year. No proof. They failed two time. No need to have legislation.

Your right about one thing, big corperate bucks. them dumb idiots There do many things. Granite tv in bank ruptcy wants a complete halt to DVR service, I bet, because of corperate bucks, just like satrad.


----------



## cbradford1 (Feb 16, 2007)

I've written the following letter to my representative as well as Rep. John D. Dingell (D-MI), Chairman of the Committee on Energy and Commerce where the bill is currently sitting. Feel free to copy and paste the letter and use it to send to your representative.

--------------------------------------------------------------

I am writing regarding H.R. 983, The Local Emergency Radio Service Preservation Act of 2007, as introduced by Rep. Chip Pickering of Mississippi, and Rep. Gene Green of Texas. I strongly oppose this legislation.

This bill would prevent satellite radio from transmitting these local services - including public safety/emergency information.

A great example of the benefits of satellite radio in an emergency situation was during the Hurricane Katrina aftermath when XM and the Red Cross both setup Red Cross Radio. This allowed relief workers, shelters and aid stations to receive vital information during a time when local terrestrial radio was knocked out of service. I would think that Rep. Pickering would praise this service rather than oppose this service, seeing that he serves constituents from Mississippi that were directly affected by this major emergency and could not receive emergency information from local radio.

In my opinion, this bill represents the influence of big business, rather than a service to the public. Rep. Pickering, since 1989 has received $ 48,500 from the National Association of Broadcasters, and $ 46,498 from the National Cable & Telecommunication Association, in addition to being sent on a trip to Vail, CO in August of 2005, paid by the Telecommunications Industry Association. In addition, Rep. Green, the bill’s primary co-sponsor since 1989 has received $95,500 from the Communications Workers of America, and was sent on trips to Las Vegas in April of 2005 and April of 2003 paid by the National Association of Broadcasters.

I believe that the American people spoke with a loud voice in the last election, and would be mortified that this legislation really has nothing to do with public service, but is payback for receiving campaign contributions from big business contributors.

This particular bill was introduced three times in the past, with all three efforts ending in failure. It is time the issue should be dropped, and Congress should worry about bigger and much more important issues such as healthcare, education, and the war on terror.

I appreciate your time and your vote against H.R. 983.


----------



## La Push Commercial Codman (Jan 5, 2007)

cbradford1 said:


> I've written the following letter to my representative as well as Rep. John D. Dingell (D-MI), Chairman of the Committee on Energy and Commerce where the bill is currently sitting. Feel free to copy and paste the letter and use it to send to your representative.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


 Yes, I believe this is a great letter. House rep. Kevin McCarthy who just started in January, should be able to appreciate this letter. I believe congress should not have no reason to drop this bill HR 983 in the toilet. I hope Kevin McCarthy will have faith to his xm/sirius writers who wrote there letters to congress. Otherwise, I see the possibility, If David K. Rehr N.A.B., wins authority, then next they will nibble away on satellite Radio music channels, and then what ever else they can think of.

It is total bull, what N.A.B. is doing to DirecTV, Dish Network, and Cable TV, get Neilson research on peoples behavior on DVR. House Rep. Chip Pickering support DVR legislation, just as he is doing to satellite radio.. He supports it, so N.A.B. is off the FCC porch.. and wasting tax time and court time. N.A.B. just doesn't like our investment of satrad or DVR goods.. Thanks for the letter. H.R. 998 went down into defeat, and I believe H.R. 983 WILL GO DOWN.. Your right, broadcasters want corperate dollars...


----------



## La Push Commercial Codman (Jan 5, 2007)

Nick said:


> This anti-competitive legislation is pure crap and those two congressmen should know that.
> Shame on them for putting the interests of the NAB before that of their own constituents, the
> voters who put them into office. If the proposed bill succeeds, the NAB will next set its' sights
> on local services delivered by DBS television providers.
> ...


 I find it more interesting they want to put satellite electronics on the back burner, and get big money. DAVID K. REHR at N.A.B. is a major idiot and I hope he knows that. When Neilson media research did there survay on satellite tv distant networks, National Association of Broadcasters encourage congress to pass legislation. The satellite home viewers act. Jerry at Best Buys said the Neilson media research is doing its dirty work on DirecTV and other providers to cover up another scheme. The attack of DVR service. Since Corperations make big bucks, there screw around with our DVR TOYS and make it another bill.
It's the wheel of fortune. Since the National Association of Broadcasters is being a cry baby, it stinks. The trip to NO CHOICE.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

> It is all about $$$$ and zero to do with public saftey.


That's what I've been saying forever Earl. This so called Public Interest does not exist. In the event of a REAL emergency (I'm talking god forbid, another 9/11, not a stupid snowstorm or any other related weather BS) I trust that XM and Sirius would cut out all channels and do a full system wide simulcast of CNN or Fox News.



> So I still have AM/FM radio in my car


Sorry to hear that. I took the liberty of disconnecting my terrestrial radio antenna, throwing it in the garbage, then removing the antenna lead from the back of the head unit and clipping it with a pair of tin snips. I have no way to access AM/FM radio. It's only XM/Sirius for me.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

If the legislators were really interested in emergency public radio, they should require that all new radios be able to tune in the six NWS stations at 162 MHz instead.


----------

